# Need help with sissy bar identification



## slmdbus (Jan 14, 2017)

I have had this sissy bar for years but am unsure what year stingray it's for.
It's almost identical to a 65 high loop bar but is shorter.
Is this a 1966 stingray bar? 
Any help would be great .! Thanks


----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't know if they came on late 65's but Schwinn sold them as accessory to fit any bike that had a rear axle.


----------



## slmdbus (Jan 15, 2017)

mrg said:


> Don't know if they came on late 65's but Schwinn sold them as accessory to fit any bike that had a rear axle.



Makes sense..


----------



## n2stuff (Jan 16, 2017)

It's a Schwinn high loop. Do you want to sell it Bob? Is your profile picture my bike now? LOL


----------



## slmdbus (Jan 19, 2017)

I think that's a pic of my wife's sky blue 64.
Yeah if your interested in the bar let me know.


----------

